# Greasepaint, Cake Make-up, Cream make-up...what's the best for which situations?



## GDfreak (Jul 11, 2006)

Traditionaly clowns use grease make up. But really grease make-up is not prtical. Number one it feels like gross thick oil on your skin and will smear at the slightest touch. It's also a pain to get off because it leaves a residu (sp?). And if you sweat, it will sweat with you. For your base I would go with a cake make-up because it should lat you a little longer than grease. Cream could be you second choice. For the other details you could use cream make up though but go for a good brand like Ben Nye. I was a clown for a day last year and I had to use grease paint for my mouth and eyebrows and it was gross. Buit I will admit that as the day went on the greasepaint did get a cool smudge look here and there. It just depends what you want.


----------



## scraggles (Sep 20, 2008)

I did grease/cream makeup and it was alright. The grease was a b*tch to work with. I couldn't get it to stick to the mask when stippling and couldn't get it to spread at all. I used a latex prosthetic mask. And the cream was a nightmare because late in the evening when I would smile, or make a face that would move the prosthetic since it had dried, my paint started to flake off. 

This year I'm going with PAX makeup which is acrylic paint mixed with a surgical latex adhesive. hopefully it'll turn out better than last year. It's supposed to be a b*tch to get off, but at the same time, when applied and fully dry it is acrylic/latex and it stretches and bends and will allow me to do all the facial expressions.


----------

